# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Si ju duket hipokrizia në Perëndim?

## Manulaki

Dicka e re apo dicka me te cilen ishit perballuar ne te njejten mase edhe ne Shqiperi?
Une pervete jam shume naive nganjehere dhe i besoj njerezit nderkohe qe shumica ketu ne Amerike te pakten dhe sidomos keta amerikanet e lindur, kur thone e bardhe nenkuptojne e zeze dhe anasjelltas.

----------


## nursezi

Une mendoj se pak a shume niveli i hipokrizise eshte i njejte. Ama kur vjen puna tek formaliteti (qe eshte tjeter gje nga hipokrizia) eshte me i theksuar ne Amerike. Them se formaliteti i tepert vjen si rezultat i nevojes per te shmangur konfliktin. Edhe une kam vene re qe jam bere me formal po nuk mendoj se kjo me bene me tepe hipokrit. Gjithashtu them se nuk mund te flasim per ndonje sinqeritet te madh ne shqiperi, ku njerit i duhet te kaloje nje mije te zeza vetem per te nxjerre buken e gojes.

----------


## green

_Naiviteti neperkembet ngado. Hipokrizia eshte per te gjitha shoqerite, per te gjithe njerezit-me dashje ose pa dashje._

----------


## ademur

Kur jemi në shqipëri nuk i shohim hipokrizitë e përëndimit.Kur vijmë këtu është vonë dhe e pamundur t`u shmangemi sepse e tërë jeta nuk kalohet si nomad!

----------


## Foleja_

Shkruaj per vendin ku ndodhem ,Gjermanine! Hipokrizia  ka egzistuar cdo here ketu,por gjithemone  eshte paraqitur ne opinion ne mase te vogel apo eshte  perzier me nje buzeqeshje fallso qe te krijonte  bindjen qe ajo vertete thuaja se nuk egziston,Por kohet e fundit jan cjerre maskat e mbajtura me decenie dhe kjo hipokrizi  shihet  me shume ne rastet kur ka te bej me intelektualin  sidomos shqiptar, te cilit u japen mundesi minimale qe te perparoj  apo te ze nje vend  qe e meriton shume me shume se te tjeret,duke pas parasysh qe si komb kemi aftesi te shumta,kuptohet po duam te punojme per te mire.Andaj  kam humb fare besimin edhe ne buzeqeshjen (e akullt )te gjermaneve  ,pasi jam bindur se prapa saj  fshihet nje hipokrizi e semure.

----------


## diikush

Per mendimin tim hipokrizia eshet teper me e theksuar ne Shqiperi, packa se ne Amerike eshte formaliteti (qe tha Nursezi) dhe miresjellja mjaft e theksuar....
Kam qejf te flas drejt edhe kur rri shtrember...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> Dicka e re apo dicka me te cilen ishit perballuar ne te njejten mase edhe ne Shqiperi?
> Une pervete jam shume naive nganjehere dhe i besoj njerezit nderkohe qe shumica ketu ne Amerike te pakten dhe sidomos keta amerikanet e lindur, kur thone e bardhe nenkuptojne e zeze dhe anasjelltas.



Manulaki 

kam shume konsiderate te larte per menyren se si e shikon realitetin rreth e qark teje 

per temen desha te them se ky fenomen eshte pak a shume njesoj kudo qe te shkosh, kjo varet se te ku vend jeton

----------


## Toro

> Per mendimin tim hipokrizia eshet teper me e theksuar ne Shqiperi, packa se ne Amerike eshte formaliteti (qe tha Nursezi) dhe miresjellja mjaft e theksuar....
> Kam qejf te flas drejt edhe kur rri shtrember...


He mo vlla shyqyr qe fole! Thashe dhe une, keta te tjeret me lart kur kishin kaq ankesa nga Amerika e Perendimi, bujrum ne Shqiperi ku vllai ia ka me te futur vellait, ku vriten per prona e per nje llaf goje, por ama shajme amerikanet qe megjithese na duken hipokrite , jane me te miresjellshem se ne!

----------


## Stresi

Përvoja ime gati 20 vjecare në perendim më ka mësaur se "kur nuk ke nënë-bën edhe njerka" (kështu thojm ne kosovaret).
Ne shqipetaret për momentin nuk kemi nënë,bile jo nënë të fort ashtu që gjindemi tani nën mëshirën e njerkes (West Europe-USA etj).
Hipokrizmi i këtyre vendeve është tejet i madhë dhe brutal ndaj të huajve që nuk janë të evropës perendimore dhe sado që ti tenton të "integrohesh" në shoqerin e tyre prap do të mbetesh i HUAJ...dhe qytetar i klases se 2-të...ose të 3-të.
Zgjidhja mendoj une është kjo:
-të kthehesh sa ma shpejt në vendlindje...ose
-t'a pranosh nënshtrimin


Mendoj

----------


## UnSeeN

hheheh pse ka hipokrizi ne perendim :PPPP  :ngerdheshje: 
gjithandej ashtu eshte sidomos kur je shqiptar ke trajtim Extra gjithandej :P

----------


## Gunnar

dje pashe (ose me mire ripashe ) filmin "aMerikan Beauty" te sam mendes, nje film ku pershkruhet jeta amerikane dhe ku del ne pah sidomos hipokrizia e kesaj shoqerie. (kjo ffjalia e fundit me tingulloi shume enveriane  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## kurkushi

> Përvoja ime gati 20 vjecare në perendim më ka mësaur se "kur nuk ke nënë-bën edhe njerka" (kështu thojm ne kosovaret).
> Ne shqipetaret për momentin nuk kemi nënë,bile jo nënë të fort ashtu që gjindemi tani nën mëshirën e njerkes (West Europe-USA etj).
> Hipokrizmi i këtyre vendeve është tejet i madhë dhe brutal ndaj të huajve që nuk janë të evropës perendimore dhe sado që ti tenton të "integrohesh" në shoqerin e tyre prap do të mbetesh i HUAJ...dhe qytetar i klases se 2-të...ose të 3-të.
> Zgjidhja mendoj une është kjo:
> -të kthehesh sa ma shpejt në vendlindje...ose
> -t'a pranosh nënshtrimin
> 
> 
> Mendoj


Të huajt që s`na duan ne, na pengojnë e luftojnë me tëra mënyrat e mundëshme hipokrite,ata këte e bëjnë sipas kulturës së tyre dhe sipas ligjeve të natyrës!Tërë popujt e zhvilluar sillen kështu me të huajt.Po të jetë kjo dukuri e keqe,ata do ti pengonte në zhvillimin e tyre!E pa kuptueshme është e dhëna,përse ne shqiptarët bëjmë të kundërten: i duam,ndihmojmë dhe respektojmë të huajt në vendin tonë sikur të jenë ata Zotër të vërtetë!!!??? 
Mendoj se këtu duhet kërkuar shkakun e prapambeturisë historike të shqiptarëve dhe askund tjetër!...Vie i huaji nga skaji i botës si armik(se i panjohuri asnjëherë nuk mund të jetë mik...) dhe ne me verfërinë tonë i sigurojmë atij çdo gjë falas edhe pse  dihet se,secili që vie,ka më shumë se ne që jemi të varfër...bile edhe në kokë...
Ai që pret mirë të huajin në shtëpinë e tij dhe  lufton të afërmin,ai bën shtëpinë e tij të huaj edhe për vetëvehten dhe krijon mundësinë të mbetet edhe vet pa te!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Hipokrizia po mbizoteron kudo, sidomos ne shoqerite e ashtuquajtura (moderne). Me vjen keq qe po e them kete, por realiteti sado i hidhur ky eshte. Ishalla me shpresen te Zoti do ndryshoje ne kohet ne vazhdim!

----------


## orphée

Hipokrisia per mendimin tim, eshte fenoment i shoqerise. Ka qene ,eshte dhe do te jete. Duhet te besh me te . Te bashkejetosh me te. Pastaj nuk eshte me e rendesishmja ne jete. Me vjen keq kur lexoj "hipokrizia ne perendim". Cfare do te thote, qe shqipetaret jane "perfekte"? Qe s'kane hipokrisi? S'ma merr mendja. Biles ka raste tejkalohet. S'kemi c'te bejme zoti n'a ka bere "des pauvres humains avec plein de defauts" humane te varfer me shume difekte. Prandaj  le te duhemi me shume njeri tjetrin pa differenca... dhe RROFTE JETA ME TE GJITHE DIFEKTET QE KA. prandaj eshte e bukur sepse jo perfekte

----------


## ermali1

gjithandej ka hipokrizi.mbase ne nuk e kemi perjetuar ne nje mase te tille,por na ra si nje e pa pritur dhe mbase i vem re me shume.brezat qe do te vine do jene me te ambjentuar dhe nuk do tu bej pershtypje.hiprokizia sduhety te futet midis femijes dhe prinderit motres e vllait ,vllait me vllain,motres me motren,sepse atehere do themi qe cdo gje eshte fallso,eshte e vetmja shprese qe na mban bashke uniteti familjes.shpresoj te mbijetoj!

----------


## pema

ndoshta gabohem  por  me duket se   pergjithesohet nje ves si ipokrizia me tolerancen  relative qe ka perendimi,  jetoj ne itali dhe nuk di te flas per vende te tjera , me duket qe ketu relativismi i vlerave eshte ne maksimum,  kjo ben qe te kete nje sjellje gjenerale te tipit , ah edhe ti ke te drejte por qe ne fund te fundit  eshte me teper let it be, pa u thelluar ne vlerat e tjetrit,  me duket pak e tepruar  emertosh  per kete lloj sjelljeje ipokrizi.

----------


## Larsus

hipokrizise se perendimit, nese doni ta quajme hipokrizi -- eshte sheqer para lengut te limonit qe merr nga shqiptaret -- 


te pakten keta jane predictable dhe reliable, po ec e merru vesh sot me shqipet: me nje _ ok, rrusho_  kane rregullu gjithe lagjen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## babybell

Duke pare se si intelekti ia ka lene vendin kunder-vleres mendoj se asgje nuk ja kalon hipokrizise se shqiptareve me vehten.

----------


## Dito

> Dicka e re apo dicka me te cilen ishit perballuar ne te njejten mase edhe ne Shqiperi?
> Une pervete jam shume naive nganjehere dhe i besoj njerezit nderkohe qe shumica ketu ne Amerike te pakten dhe sidomos keta amerikanet e lindur, kur thone e bardhe nenkuptojne e zeze dhe anasjelltas.



Hipokrizia eshte virtyt i njerezve te paskrupullt dhe amerika ka plot te tille perderisa vete shteti amerikan eshte i tille, mendo qytetaret se c'duhet te bejne.
Nje njeri te tille e mbaj 100km larg vije ajrore se me tokesore mund te me bej diameter spiral perqark e ta kem ngjitur.

*Dito.*

----------


## jess

As for me, une hipokrizi ne perendim skam ndeshur kurre aq sa ne shqiperi...
Kam arritur ne konkluzionin qe jemi njerezit me hipokrit ne bote. Perendimoret per mendimin tim jane me te drejte dhe me direkt nuk dine te bejne lajka ose te prezantohen ndryshe nga cjane.....
Vendet e lindjes shquhen per hipokrizi.. :buzeqeshje: 
Ketu njerezit jane me te sjellshem dhe ruajne disa norma kur komunikojne dhe kane modestine e duhur te mos e marrin per absolute ate qe thone po kjo sdo te thote qe jane hipokrit. (Flasim ne pergjithesi)
P.s. Kjo eshte eksperienca ime se mos me hidhen patriotet e flakte tani

----------

